# Xperia Z2 launched for Rs 49,990



## rish1 (May 8, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z2 specifications

5.2-inch (1920 x 1080 pixels) Triluminos Display with Live Colour LED powered by X-Reality engine
2.3 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 (MSM8974AB) processor with Adreno 330 GPU
Android 4.4 (KitKat)
20.7MP rear camera with Exmos RS sensor, Sony G lens, 4K video recording, LED flash
2.2MP front-facing camera with 1080p video recording
8.2mm thick and weighs 158 grams
IP55 / IP58 rating for dust and water resistance
3.5mm audio jack, FM Radio with RDS
3GB RAM, 16GB internal memory, expandable memory upto 64GB via microSD card
3G HSPA+, WiFi 820.11 a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 with APT-X, GPS/ GLONASS, MHL 3.0, NFC
3200 mAh Battery with STAMINA mode


*The Sony Xperia Z2 comes in Black, White and Purple colors and is priced at Rs. 49,990 (MRP). It also comes with a protective cover worth Rs. 2,990 and Smartband worth Rs. 5,990 for free. Other addition freebies include, Accidental Damage Protection for 6 months, six hollywood movies for free via Xperia Lounge app and 2GB of free data for two months for Vodafone customers. It would be available across India starting from May 12th. *

*Price looks ok.. not too good not too bad.. *


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2014)

Man half a lac for a mobile phone. This is getting costly day by day. I was looking to buy this one but looks like I need to wait to see the price coming around 45k.


----------



## ashs1 (May 8, 2014)

Decent pricing...much more VFM when compared with S5..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2014)

A lot better than Galaxy S5.  sony


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A lot better than Galaxy S5.  sony



Agreed


----------



## rajnusker (May 8, 2014)

Not worth the 10k extra over Z1.


----------



## ithehappy (May 8, 2014)

Ridiculous pricing as usual, but I knew that.


----------



## rajnusker (May 8, 2014)

^Next year we will see even more ridiculous prices.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 9, 2014)

Ok i am buying this phone anyone looking here for a spare kidney!!!


----------



## Hrishi (May 9, 2014)

Why would someone buy this over Xperia Z1 ?? I don't find any major upgrade as such....compared to the price they have tagged to it.


----------



## ZTR (May 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Why would someone buy this over Xperia Z1 ?? I don't find any major upgrade as such....compared to the price they have tagged to it.



Better screen, camera, chipset, ram etc


----------



## Hrishi (May 9, 2014)

really ?? I mean is the difference noticeable ??


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2014)

If I see XDA topics right then the image sensor is same, so photo quality should be same as well, if anything is done, it has been done via post processing, which is again a software related thing, but hardware. But as it used Snapdragon 801 you will see faster response time and all, which is IMO very noticeable. As per display, the Z1 was really bad, but I have no idea about Z2, however Sony is not that dumb to not improve it. It has a gig RAM extra too.

Now do all of these worth of Rs.50k? Absolutely not. So if one is happy with Z1, then I don't see any point to upgrade. Please save your hard earned money. If I had a Z1 would I upgrade? Yes. Cause I love to waste money, and that'd be the only reason.


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Why would someone buy this over Xperia Z1 ?? I don't find any major upgrade as such....compared to the price they have tagged to it.



its not for those who have z1.. its for those coming from older phones

- - - Updated - - -



Rishi. said:


> really ?? I mean is the difference noticeable ??



screen is a huge huge improvement,.. the biggest cons of sony phones..
hardware wise camera is same but sony's camera hardware has always been great .. its their software team who did not know how to write a better software..
even apple uses sony camera in iphones and they do such a great job with it but sony themselves can't so this is a bold step for them..
software that's where the improvement is..

Ram is 1 gb more 

chipset is same snapdragon 800 just slightly overclocked and rebranded as Qualcomm did not had the new CPU in time for Z2.. 
so they decided to fool the public and use snapdragon 800 and overclock it.. Snapdragon 805 is their next cpu

in performance you won't feel a difference..  these phones will drop to 35k in 4 months easily..

i would wait for Z3 with snapdragon 805 or buy this one when it will  be 35k (ofcourse if i had cash  )


----------



## Hrishi (May 10, 2014)

Bought a Z1 few weeks back for a close friend.... I do agree that the screen was not remarkable for a current flagship phone. I mean , I compared it with my LG Optimus G , and it was nowhere closer in terms of brilliancy and appeal.
Not being biased but G blowed it out in screen quality.
Camera was good , but pretty high noise in low light. I guess , I started using DSLR recently so my opinions would be definitely biased and harsh. But still way better camera than my G.
Speakers were not loud , if compared with G.

I hope they may have improved on Screen and Volume for sure.


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2014)

The battle between the brothers

*blog.gsmarena.com/sony-xperia-z2-vs-z1-camera-comparison/


----------



## DDIF (May 11, 2014)

I have Z1 and N5, I don't see any real upgrade over Z1. And [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] you are right, screen is not good on default. Buggy white balance and light sensing. But if you change white balance and turn off auto-brightness then it is awesome.
Changin chipset and adding 1 gig RAM isn't justified for 12k price raise.
Though I do agree that it's a lot better than S5.
Better buy Nexus 5 over all these crap phones and I say from experience.


----------



## powerhoney (May 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> I have Z1 and N5, I don't see any real upgrade over Z1. And [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] you are right, screen is not good on default. Buggy white balance and light sensing. But if you change white balance and turn off auto-brightness then it is awesome.
> Changin chipset and adding 1 gig RAM isn't justified for 12k price raise.
> Though I do agree that it's a lot better than S5.
> Better buy Nexus 5 over all these crap phones and I say from experience.



Hey, a bit offtopic but how exactly did you brick your RT-N66U??? DD-WRT???


----------



## DDIF (May 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, a bit offtopic but how exactly did you brick your RT-N66U??? DD-WRT???


**Off-Topic**
Nope, I never liked DD-WRT, I was using TomatoUSB, I think it was due to lightning, not sure.


----------



## powerhoney (May 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> **Off-Topic**
> Nope, I never liked DD-WRT, I was using TomatoUSB, *I think it was due to lightning*, not sure.




Whoa, that was some freaking hot sh*t your router went through....


Anyway, on topic, will sony be having something like an echange offer for the Z1???
Cause I really would like to trade in my Z1 for the Z2...
Can't believe they would put such a crappy display on their flagship phone...


----------



## DDIF (May 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Whoa, that was some freaking hot sh*t your router went through....
> 
> 
> Anyway, on topic, will sony be having something like an echange offer for the Z1???
> ...


You could try changing your white balance or search XDA for Z1 screen hacks.


----------



## powerhoney (May 11, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> You could try changing your white balance or search XDA for Z1 screen hacks.



Been there, done that... 
It got rid of that yellow hue for me somewhat, but still, I hate this phone everytime I look at it's crappy display...


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2014)

I would still prefer oneplus one for pricing. Reviews are damn good too


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2014)

I still don't get the hype behind OnePlus One! And I still don't understand what's the manufacturing brand?


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I still don't get the hype behind OnePlus One! And I still don't understand what's the manufacturing brand?



Hype: $300 Beast
Manufacturing brand is new to the industry with the help of OPPO. The design expert working with Oppo phones is same for Oneplus



> For $300, no other phone comes close to what the OnePlus One offers. Not only does it look and feel like a premium device, but it also comes with specs similar to what you'd find in a flagship smartphone. If you want a high-end phone on a budget, look no further.


*www.engadget.com/2014/05/08/oneplus-one-review/



> We had a hard time finding anything to fault with the OnePlus One. Top of the line performance, great build quality, and arguably Cyanogen’s finest work. Yet it remains elusive – for now.


*www.androidauthority.com/oneplus-one-review-378578/


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2014)

Okay, let it release first, I am sure you are not falling for specifications!

The brand with help of OPPO, what's the name?


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Okay, let it release first, I am sure you are not falling for specifications!
> 
> The brand with help of OPPO, what's the name?



Definitely not it performs neck to neck with current flagships.
Anyways its "OnePlus" the brand. I read that their production is supported by Oppo


----------



## rish1 (May 12, 2014)

when i first heard about one plus one i use to think they were talking about Htc one ( m8) when htc was going to name it Htc one 2 

are you sure this phone will launch in india for 300 $ as last year also there was a similar phone priced at 300 $ giving flagship specs but it launched in india for 27000 ? i am not much informed about this phone..

in my opinion i don't think people( non techy people)   buy flagship phones for performance they buy it for show off/brand value ? .. if anyone wants to buy a phone for performance get nexus 5 at 25k and save Rs 25000 that's full 50 % off for same performance go to xda and try overclocking it ..

this is the worst time probably in entire mobile history to buy a flagship..


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2014)

Yeah kinda stuck on whether to upgrade or not.  My Nexus 5 is working rock solid and no lag is what so ever is observed in any activity. Even my s3 is working great on supernexus rom . 
For the first time I am feeling that these flagship phones don't worth the money spent on them.


----------



## srkmish (May 12, 2014)

I think we have reached saturation point with respect to "newness" in mobiles. When i had first laid my hands on friend's S3, i was like Wow!. But one month back, i checked out another friend's Nexus 5, i was like its ok , very nice. No "Wow" factor is there anymore in new releases.


----------



## rish1 (May 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Yeah kinda stuck on whether to upgrade or not.  My Nexus 5 is working rock solid and no lag is what so ever is observed in any activity. Even my s3 is working great on supernexus rom .
> For the first time I am feeling that these flagship phones don't worth the money spent on them.



once again its qualcomm's mistake.. they didn't bring out any new chips in time for these flagships.. if they had 805 then at least it would have been somewhat noticeable performance difference in games etcl

then most manufacturers didn't made shift to 3 gb as a standard apart from sony

last year it was all about 1080p displays now we have reached saturation in display and design  ( size and quality )

the only thing there is to improve is camera and htc once again failed there..

all in all these are just Refresh versions of last year phones..and priced way too high.. 

things will once again spice up when they bring 4g , bendable displays , a completely new revamped design , 64 bit cortex A57 chips .. 4 gb ram , a new innovative Battery technology capable of withstanding 3-4 days on heavy usage

that is why Mid range is getting very exciting now ..


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2014)

rish said:


> once again its qualcomm's mistake.. they didn't bring out any new chips in time for these flagships.. if they had 805 then at least it would have been somewhat noticeable performance difference in games etcl
> 
> then most manufacturers didn't made shift to 3 gb as a standard apart from sony
> 
> ...



In terms of now a days flagship none of the manufacturer has made a dent in the market coz of design. All of them just made slight of the change in their last year design and displayed a new flagship.
It would have been great if HTC would have introduced a 8 ultra pixel camera. Rather than that they came up with a duo camera gimmick.
Asking 3 to 4 days from a mobile is still a dream but bendable displays may be a reality with Note 4.
64 bit processors are on the way and i guess we would saw it in Nexus 6 at the end of the year either with 805 or 810. Hoping for the best


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> In terms of now a days *flagship none of the manufacturer has made a dent in the market coz of design. All of them just made slight of the change* in their last year design and displayed a new flagship.
> It would have been great if HTC would have introduced a 8 ultra pixel camera. Rather than that they came up with a duo camera gimmick.
> Asking 3 to 4 days from a mobile is still a dream but bendable displays may be a reality with Note 4.
> 64 bit processors are on the way and i guess we would saw it in Nexus 6 at the end of the year either with 805 or 810. Hoping for the best



Thats because of manufacturing equipment/ moulds used for making phone. Same goes to cars [Maurti's same design pattern for swift with slight change ]and everything else


----------



## rhyansy (May 14, 2014)

Happy for Sony even though they have played catch up again.


----------



## rish1 (May 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> In terms of now a days flagship none of the manufacturer has made a dent in the market coz of design. All of them just made slight of the change in their last year design and displayed a new flagship.
> It would have been great if HTC would have introduced a 8 ultra pixel camera. Rather than that they came up with a duo camera gimmick.
> Asking 3 to 4 days from a mobile is still a dream but bendable displays may be a reality with Note 4.
> 64 bit processors are on the way and i guess we would saw it in Nexus 6 at the end of the year either with 805 or 810. Hoping for the best



i am afraid my friend  No 64 bit processors in high end from Qualcomm this year

Expect Snapdragon 810 phones to launch in April 2015.. Nexus 6 will come with snapdragon 805 only ..


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2014)

rish said:


> i am afraid my friend  No 64 bit processors in high end from Qualcomm this year
> 
> Expect Snapdragon 810 phones to launch in April 2015.. Nexus 6 will come with snapdragon 805 only ..



I am buying phone this year only looks like Nexus 6 is what will be my best bet.


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

My next phone will be a ARA from google.


----------



## game22 (May 14, 2014)

With all the amazing features I am quite excited to buy this mobile phone in black.


----------

